# Backwards Battery



## Pierre D (Jul 21, 2018)

I just installed a new battery in my 2013 Gravely ProTurn 260 backwards (didn't notice polarity was reversed on new one, excuses, excuses). I tried starting it and I heard a tiny click. I quickly saw my mistake and changed the cables. Now nothing happens at all, except the message window says to change the hydraulic fluid. What did I damage? Thanks for your help. Pierre ><>


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Did you change the hydraulic fluid?  

I have no idea Pierre but wanted to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Pierre

Possibly blown a fuse or fuse wire on the main starting circuit, without looking at a wiring schematic, hard to pin point.

If your Graverly is up market and has computer chip control, then that will be the problem.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Pierre !! do you have a wiring schematic ?, I think I have found one for your model and will attach to this thread.


----------



## Pierre D (Jul 21, 2018)

FredM said:


> Pierre !! do you have a wiring schematic ?, I think I have found one for your model and will attach to this thread.
> View attachment 39161


Thank you very much Fred. God bless you. Pierre ><>


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

you can right click and save to desktop, this then will give you a much larger schematic to look at when opened.


----------

